# enyone hide reps from parents or partner ??



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

just wondering as i have hid a leopard gecko before from my parents but now i really want a snake and guess what im gona hide this one to : victory:

ever been caught ?

where did you hide it ?

mission impossible to sneak it into the house ?

if under the age to buy how did you buy it ???

tips ?

just wondering as some others have asked me this and i said i would post a thread on it aswell .

thanks


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

My partner's sister hid a snake under her bed for the best part of a year. 
She was never found out but he lives with us now!
What a mission it was to sneak it OUT of the house.
Personally, I wouldn't recommend it - sorry to be so by-the-book but in the end the animal suffers.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

:lol2: under the bed 

wouldnt it need light.


im going to do mission impossile soon..


sneaking either a royal or a hoggy in ...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

:2thumb:i had a csrested gecko in my wardrobe


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Why not wait until you get somewhere of your own. That way u can get a proper set up for the animal too.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

im 13 

also i can get a proper set-up. :2thumb:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey, I've replied to your PM, please think carefully about what I said. If your animal ever needs to see a vet you'd need to come clean anyway so why not just ask your parents.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

my gran can take me to the vets.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i used to hide frogs under my bed in tubs when i was a kid :lol2:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

:lol2:

awsome


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

my parents know i have cough cough A gecko cough cough but not about 15 of them:whistling2:its my own house but if i told them i kept them again i would be in for a world of nagging so its best they dont know.my parents are very old fashioned an think its weird an wrong to keep reptiles or any animals with a baby-:gasp:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

used to keep a hoggy under my bed .. started feel sorry for it though and got offered a swap for an AFT so thought yeah ill do it 

i didnt get found out about the snake do miss him loads though .. he was only a worm at the time but my mum knows about the AFT now and hes out on display


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

council told me didn't mind me havin one or two snakes but not 50+:whistling2: on a recent home visit

converted a large wardrobe into a makeshift rack and hey presto no snakes

works a treat :2thumb::2thumb:

they seem happy lol


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Indeed c: I hid a tarantula, then three, then four <_< Then eleven... Now I'm down to 6 and hide none XD 

However... I now have a bed O= And the leo's are calling to me... And I was told no more animals.
So by the look of it I shall be hiding something very soon


----------



## melvin-killer (Mar 2, 2009)

*my first*

i hid my first snake for 6 weeks but parents do check rooms so you are best off asking 

but then saying that im hiding my king from my land lord but at least he gives me notice b 4 he comes round


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its only 3 to 5 years till you get ur own place so why bother. Gives you time to save up the pennies and get the snake u want and set up and spare cash for vets. Or you could try to talk your parents around. My mum was against pets when we were younger but eventually gave in. I waited till i got my own place before i got my pets and believe me i love them being on display and not stuck under a bed.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

aahahahaha i got my leos over my gf's lol theres no finding them over there as my folks dont quite get along with hers :Na_Na_Na_Na: so im home clear lol so far they think i own 3( the ones i have in my room) and my gf owns 1 (over her house) but we have double what they think we have :Na_Na_Na_Na: so far 1 year and counting and they still havent found out !


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

wot happens if your parents find it and make you get rid of it? or it escapes? u need to put the animal first, ur only 13 uv plenty of time to but woteva animals you want in the future


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Is your gran gona pay the vet bills too?

What if it escapes? MOST people who keep snakes have had this happen, once or twice.

It's a bad idea to buy a snake withou your mum and dad knowing.

Mainly because the only people/place that would sell one to a 13 year old is going to be dodgy. :whistling2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

if under the age to buy how did you buy it ???

tips ?



thanks[/quote]

this bit says it all!


----------



## phoenixxx (Jan 18, 2009)

I hid a hamster when I was 13- lasted a couple days then I felt sorry for it and came clean. I currently hide my 2 snakes from my flatmates, but this is pretty easy cos the doors to the rooms are locked. 

As far as hiding things goes, the best places are not necessarily the most hidden ones (under the bed, in the wardrobe etc) cos parents tend to check there for dirty laundry or cups etc, and they're also often dark and cramped and not nice for the animal. If it's only a small faunarium or tank, it can easily be placed in a corner with a stack of books or similar put in front of it whilst you're at school and your mum may pop in there to make the bed and stuff. 
You need to find out when vacuuming day is though cos you'll probably need to temporarily use the wardrobe on those days.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

to the OP

Your post makes you sound imature and impatient and in my opinion if you can't wait to get a pet and feel it necesary to what could potentialy put its health in danger then you are not ready to keep a pet. I waited 2 years to get my royal and it was well worth the wait.

Next year il be "hiding" my snakes, by hiding i mean i asked the flats manager and he said he dosn't give a crap aslong i hide it for the room inspection 2wice a year


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

how do you know he isnt providing perfect living condition for his animals even though he is keeping them hidden??
give the lad a break,nobody was perfect as a child and hid something from there parents,aslong as his animals are healthy then what you having a go for??


----------



## Darkfletcher (Apr 20, 2009)

do what i did... pestered the parents my dad kool with animals my mum on other hand is nervous, so i took her to the shop we go to for the rest of the animal stuff

so far that technique has her slicing and dicing veg and fruit for two hingeback and recently got her to agree to a pair of geckos for downstairs

best be open with the folks and show the creature you want in a positive light and as long as you do your share of the carin and cleaning they should be fine.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not a good idea, kiddo.

"What's plugged in here? Oh, nothing." No heat for 24+ hours.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I really can't see the problem. From your sig you already have several pets - including a snake!
I wasn't allowed ANYTHING when I was growing up - not even a dog, cat, or even hamster.
I think you are very lucky to have what you do and deceiving your parents is not gonna do you, or some poor animal, any good.
Try asking your parents again, if the say no then think yourself lucky you have what you do.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

currently everyone at home thinks i have 1 tiger salamander not 2 but thats because i just havent mentioned it, there both on full display (well ones in quarantine in a tub but the tubs not hidden) so its not really hiding. I just havent got round to telling the house owner (im technically a lodger) or the other

i would tell your parents i kept native snails under the bed as a kid but there fairly easy and if they got out there would be a reasonable explination. if you really really must get one of these animals behind your parents backs why not just put the tub with your other pets and just hide it in plain sight if they ever ask play it down


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

at uni halls i hid my corn as no pets are allowed! ha, and when i got my royals my mum didn't know, she wasn't happy about the corn let alone a few royals haha and when she did find them i said i was looking after them for a mate!


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

I hid my royal from my ex.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I never had to hide anything at home. But after moving out, i've hidden everything in my signature drop down list except the fish, dog and garter snake.

My landlords have always given plenty of notice.
My last landlord used to do checks regularly. So, I'd fill my room with clothes hangers/washing and cover the vivs with sheets.
It usually just looked too busy to bother going in. She'd stick her head in then bugger off 

Best one was all the spiders I hid from my girlfriend. She hates them and wouldnt have slept in the same room knowing they were there.
I came clean eventually and she's slowly become ok with it.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Not had too yet - but maybe the next step !

:lol2:

I normally persuade her - thank god for smooth talking, chocolate and flowers...... :mf_dribble:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> if under the age to buy how did you buy it ???
> 
> tips ?


It is for this reason that rep shops have a policy for under 16's! Please think about what you are doing, and your parents. I am sure there is a reason for them saying no. As previously mentioned you do have a reasonable amount already.

Neither of the animals you have mentioned should be undertaken lightly. Personally I would be happy with what I had.

Andy


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Im 25 and still stuck at home. But ive got 2 leos, 1 crestie, 2 pygmy chams and a tarantula all hidden. The rest in my sig is on display. Ive got them all hidden in plane sight tho my mum just hasnt noticed them yet. I was planning on getting a royal and hiding that because she has said no more animals but thats not stopped me before. Im just worried about hiding the mice as obviously the freezer is hers.:lol2:


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

im going to have to hide my snakes when i get them. not from may parents but from my nan when she comes to visit as she is very phobic of them, she cant even watch them on tv with out having an anxiety attack so ill have to keep them way out of sight from her. she lives in Gravesend and i live in Brighton so its not a huge thing but just when she come to stay!


----------



## melvin-killer (Mar 2, 2009)

well i just had a gr8 day.
my landlord came round this morning so i spent all night trying to find a friends to move my snake to and he was not happy about it. so have come to the conclusion if you have to hide them its prob a bad idea. thank god my landlord wont be back for weeks now


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> just wondering as i have hid a leopard gecko before from my parents but now i really want a snake and guess what im gona hide this one to : victory:
> 
> ever been caught ?
> 
> ...


 
So you already have 5 Reptiles plus the snake you are getting and you want more ?

I am 13 too and I have *no Reptiles* but I would never hide one because they might not get all the stuff they need plus attention off you. I'm not saying that you won't give the Snake what it needs but I'm just saying lol .

Just do what I'm doing, nag your parents until they give in haha.

Good luck


----------



## melvin-killer (Mar 2, 2009)

althro if they dont like them they wont be getting you one


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

when i was 15 i went out to buy some stick insects as they were the only 'pet' my mum would allow. i came back with a baby leopard gecko. was tempted to hide it but mum loved it so didnt have to


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

your mum wont like you much when she finds mice in the freezer


----------

